# Damien's definitive qs oem plus plus plus thread update...



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I fitted the aircon surround and door handle surrounds...And my controversial qs led surrounds which on the car look very nice actually. The pictures don't do them justice.. :wink:

Damien,



















Also fitted my specially painted qs wheel centres...and fitted black nut caps....OEM plus baby... :wink:


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi like the aircon surrounds, where did you get them from?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Some nice little touches bud :-*


----------



## R91Audi (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks nice mate


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks great Damien!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice! Yeah where'd you get the surrounds from for the aircon?


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Interesting look there Damien, qs plates actually look better than I thought they would, black nuts and center caps look good but the aircon trim looks like a step to far to me... Nice knob though


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Nice! Yeah where'd you get the surrounds from for the aircon?


+1 Defo OEM ++ 

Peter


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really appreciate all the nice comments guys. I am really happy with all i have fitted today, i think the car has to be seen in the metal to appreciate what i have added. The big surprise is the qs led surrounds..i really feel they look quality on the car and through the tinted glass.

My knob is a hand made Raffi knob...lovely feel and quality. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Is there anything else that you can change I wonder :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Is there anything else that you can change I wonder :lol: :wink:


You will have to stay tuned in for the next episode Neil...for more of that OEM plus baby... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Fancy some black nut caps, how do you go about getting the right ones ?
I think my nuts came with my spacers (extended).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Damien I think you meet to change your motto to OEM+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't wait to hear the, 'Reps are the new OEM' line.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wheel caps and bolt covers look nice, I even think your QS LED covers look good.
I cant help thinking that even thought the trim around the AC console looks good, the button covers look a bit "halfords" if I am allowed to use that as an adjective.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Wheel caps and bolt covers look nice, I even think your QS LED covers look good.
> I cant help thinking that even thought the trim around the AC console looks good, the button covers look a bit "halfords" if I am allowed to use that as an adjective.


Thanks Matt...I think..  The so called halford covers are GT Tuning. 

I have also the coin tray surround which is lovely too..more pics tomorrow... 

Damien.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice Damien. OEM+ and all that jazz :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Very nice Damien. OEM+ and all that jazz :lol:


Thanks Mate. 

Few cheeky shots of my door handle surrounds and speaker surrounds...

Damien.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Also fitted my specially painted qs wheel centres...and fitted black nut caps....OEM plus baby... :wink:


I do like that, how or where did you get that done? 8)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice Damien!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

oh I see the thread is for praise, not questions. Sorry. 
Nice nut covers.


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking good, some nice additions. Like the black wheel nuts the most.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mullum said:


> oh I see the thread is for praise, not questions. Sorry.


 :lol: I have had them for years i had them on my s6. I think you can still get them. Have a look on ebay pal. 

Damien.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Will do cheers.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Also fitted my specially painted qs wheel centres...and fitted black nut caps....OEM plus baby... :wink:
> ...


Hi Richard thanks....Now they are black i feel they are more in unison with the rest of the car.  
My body shop did them for me... 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can buy black wheel nut covers to fit Audi nuts from the Seat dealers :idea: her in doors has them on her 12plate Leon but they might be going missing :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can buy black wheel nut covers to fit Audi nuts from the Seat dealers :idea: her in doors has them on her 12plate Leon but they might be going missing :wink:


 :lol: Andy you wouldn't surely... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The spacers I bought (group buy on here) came with extended bolts and security bolts. The make was "Bimecc" but there's no info about their size (for finding suitable caps on eBay). Any ideas ?


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Are they hex nuts? If so just measure them and search ebay for the right size


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Centre caps are lovely, do you mind telling me where you got them? I'm after a set exactly like it!!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Some mods look good not sure about others. But as long as your pleased Damien then that's dandy.
Wondering How the spring weight is doing now tho :lol:

Brian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > You can buy black wheel nut covers to fit Audi nuts from the Seat dealers :idea: her in doors has them on her 12plate Leon but they might be going missing :wink:
> ...


I could take the wheels and she would be non the wiser mate :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tritium said:


> Some mods look good not sure about others. But as long as your pleased Damien then that's dandy.
> Wondering How the spring weight is doing now tho :lol:
> 
> Brian


No worries Bri you know me deep research.... :wink: All the new trim is superlight... Bloody lovely finish, well happy with the results...just looks like it might have done from the factory...  Plush..."Well my qs is from essex innit"...That's it now, a few chosen finishing touches...Though no more, don't want no dam Christmas tree neon hong kong nightmare. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...That's it now... no more...


 :lol:

Yeah right. :wink:

Although I do like the GTT coin tray surround. So much so, in fact, I've got one myself.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I dont like all this metal surround cap/stuff it's too bling and it INT FECKING OEM + DAMMMMMOOOOO :wink:

I do like the LED thingymajigs. 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> I dont like all this metal surround cap/stuff it's too bling and it INT FECKING OEM + DAMMMMMOOOOO :wink:
> 
> I do like the LED thingymajigs. 8)


Thanks James....i do appreciate your honesty...And you will change your mind when you see them on the car mind.... :wink: 
OEM plus baby... 

Yes Mondo the coin tray surround is lush... 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks James....i do appreciate your honesty...
> 
> Damien.


I think the LED surround tingys are something that maybe should have been included on the qS to make it a tad more different.


----------



## Iamthehulk86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks clean !

Is that a standard gear knob? Sorry I'm going to be throwing out these noob questions for quite a while!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I know it's only a small thing, but I really like those nut covers... Oooo errr. Might have to get me some of those!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> I know it's only a small thing, but I really like those nut covers... Oooo errr. Might have to get me some of those!


Glad my oem plus mods are giving you ideas Brendan... :wink:

And iamthehulk86 that is a hand made Raffi gearknob. I have my original alcantara knob in a box for special occasions... 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I have my original alcantara knob in a box for special occasions...
> 
> Damien.


Thinks about Dammo with his toothbrush at ADI (and smiles) :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my original alcantara knob in a box for special occasions...
> ...


 :lol: You will never forget that James...I learnt it from a top valeter, you must separate the alcantara fibers to lift the dirt then wipe with a damp cloth...brush lift and wipe... I gently dry with low heat drying device..Hairdryer remembering to gently brush the fibers the correct direction. 

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

The QS LED surrounds look good. where did you get them made ?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

malstt said:


> The QS LED surrounds look good. where did you get them made ?


Thanks Mal..if i told you i would have to kill you sir... :wink: [smiley=behead2.gif]

If you are interested i can pm the details to you. I am really happy how they turned out, i didn't think they would work but when i fitted them i was well pleased..  Hint of quality and individuality.

Damien.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Glad my oem plus mods are giving you ideas Brendan... :wink:


Since when did OEM plus mean halfords stick on tat?

Be careful Damien, you're at risk of turning your lovely TT into a chav Mobile with all the silver surrounds. I like the speaker surrounds, but none of the others I'm afraid. But hey, no one cares what I think anyway :grin:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Garth said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad my oem plus mods are giving you ideas Brendan... :wink:
> ...


No worries Garth, and respect. I am fussy and anything that looks shite and cheap would not be on my qs believe me...A lot of this stuff was trial..And to add a hint of individuality to my car. The pictures don't do it justice really..But respect its not to everyone's taste.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

New recent addition to the rear...

Special order 'A1 quattro' rear badge... 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> New recent addition to the rear...
> 
> Special order 'A1 quattro rear quattro badge'...
> 
> Damien.


I like that 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. Just need some pressed plates now...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

And to go with the rear A1 quattro badge i have an R8 GT front grill quattro badge...

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Also managed to fit the safety belt recess trims...A bit tricky as i had to mold the metal round to the curvature of the belt recess..But managed ok..


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

dont suppose you have a part number and price for the new front and rear badge do you? I really like them

Very nice car aswell man, wish I had a QS


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Great touches! Love the quattro badges


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kyle18uk said:


> dont suppose you have a part number and price for the new front and rear badge do you? I really like them
> 
> Very nice car aswell man, wish I had a QS


And the price mate


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> > dont suppose you have a part number and price for the new front and rear badge do you? I really like them
> ...


Hi Andy

Will have a looky through my receipts...As far as the rear A1 quattro badge is concerned you cannot got far wrong as they only made a few of that model..And looking through my new audi driver mag today, seems my quattro badges are the new badges across the 2013 audi quattro range now.  
Which is comical as i thought just the A1 quattro and R8 GT only had them...Well to be fair they were the first ones sold with the new style quattro badges.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> New recent addition to the rear...
> 
> Special order 'A1 quattro' rear badge...
> 
> Damien.


I like that one :grin:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Garth said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > New recent addition to the rear...
> ...


I had to sit down when i saw your positive comment Garth...lol.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Also fitted my specially painted qs wheel centres...and fitted black nut caps....OEM plus baby... :wink:
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-A...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item20cdec5e86


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kazinak said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


The ones in the link are the grey ones the qS comes with as standard


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I had to sit down when i saw your positive comment Garth...lol.. :wink:



I like to give praise... When it's due ;-)


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't you think that all that blingy stuff in the car is a bit of overkill? I mean, while you drive it you don't have time to look around the car and enjoy it's interior... But I really do like that gear knob, suits the car perfectly!

IMHO, you're faaar from OEM+... more like OEM+++++ :roll:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

D, I've only just realised you're still suffering from my favourite pet hate. The next cosmetic mod needs to be...

(wait for it)

CLEAR CORNERS!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> Don't you think that all that blingy stuff in the car is a bit of overkill? I mean, while you drive it you don't have time to look around the car and enjoy it's interior... But I really do like that gear knob, suits the car perfectly!
> 
> IMHO, you're faaar from OEM+... more like OEM+++++ :roll:


Bago...I value your opinion. Aesthetics do mean a lot to me.. And i do like the way my qs is now. Thanks for the appreciation of my knob.. :wink:

And before our Neil chimes in with a scarcastic comment :lol: ...The way i drive on track i have plenty of time to admire the interior bling..lol

And Mondo...lol its funny i like the amber corners because it gives a stealth oem exterior look to the car..Mind you as you know that's going to be difficult soon.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ahhhhh thats why you were so slow on track then. To much time admiring your newly enhanced knob. :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Ahhhhh thats why you were so slow on track then. To much time admiring your newly enhanced knob. :lol:


To be honest i didn't have my new knob at the time...so i cant even use that as an excuse... :lol:

Anyhow by the sounds of it, its not a big new knob i need its bigger balls... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhh thats why you were so slow on track then. To much time admiring your newly enhanced knob. :lol:
> ...


This is getting scary, especially knowing I have one of your previous knobs :wink:

I like the led surrounds and seat belt liners, but not over keen on the rest

Good job we're all different, as life would be so boring!

If you're happy mate, that's all that counts

John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Since fitting my new smoke chrome speedlines. It has come to my attention that the bright aluminium fuel filler cap and surround stick out like a sore thumb... :? As my rear audi rings are black and so is my TT badge. Had a good think about this, and am thinking about getting it done in smoke chrome to match the speedy's.

I know the smoke chrome finish is a powder coating process. Has anyone done this before? And would it be ridiculous to use a wheel refurbishing company to do the job? As the smoke chrome finish is usually used on alloys.

Cheers in advance. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

No sure about the fuel cap question Damien , but do you know what a set of clear corners would really work with your new wheels , it does transform the look of a MK1.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I sure am Neil, it just looks out of place on the car...too bright. And i do not want to paint it black....I think it would look class in smoke chrome.
You would see what i mean if you saw the car Neil.

Awesome idea on the clear corners. Its all in the pipeline, i had a word with TTS about the subject last time i was there. Might do it when i do the FMIC this summer, then the bumper has to come off anyway. :wink:

You just gave me an idea though Neil smoke side repeaters would look nice now. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I know you said you bony want to paint it black but that would be what I would do and did so it matches the roof 
These are the smoked repeaters you need http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370624952582? ... 1423.l2649 they are a touch darker than most


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Andy... 

Will have a look at your lovely qs at her black cap. It really does need addressing. Plus if it was phantom black not only would it match the roof , if it would be ok with my qs alloys if i put them back on for shows track days etc... 

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another vote for the bLack cap, got mine done and looks great with the black roof.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

+3 

Or body colour it?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm a fan of customisation in general, over the oem look, so I would say go for it - whatever colour you feel would match (a high gloss is essential I reckon, which ever colour you go for  )
Mine has been skinned in carbon fibre to match other external elements (valance and eventually mirrors and spoiler. Not everyone's cup of tea I know, but each to their own, right ?
With regards to smoked repeaters, I bought the light smoke at first, then tinted them further myself. I will do the same to the corners once I can physically get to them ! (rounded screw grrr). But thanks to mondo (I think it was ?) I quite fancy these :

ebay item 271162238367


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

After a bit of deliberation went for a lighter smoke repeaters with a hint of black, to match my smoke chrome wheels...
Too dark would not have worked on my car..Granted darker black repeaters and black petrol cap on an avus qs would look awesome.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Probably a good choice Damien... So now just need body coloured fuel flap with black bolts 8)


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I like the clear side repeaters - they match the headlights perfectly. Smoked ones will look...erm darker!

15 years ago everyone was fitting clear repeaters - how times have changed!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> After a bit of deliberation went for a lighter smoke repeaters with a hint of black, to match my smoke chrome wheels...
> Too dark would not have worked on my car..Granted darker black repeaters and black petrol cap on an avus qs would look awesome.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Don't you start talking about Avus and black caps, everytime you have thoughts like these it costs me money :lol:

Although it would match my Probolt kit that arrived yesterday :wink:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Probably a good choice Damien... So now just need body coloured fuel flap with black bolts 8)


Thanks mate...well already fitted the black bolts last week, so decision time to what colour the fuel cap will be..Have not made my mind up...

Smoked chrome
Phantom black
Mauritius blue..

The problem with colour coding it Mauritius, is that you loose it as a feature on the car...maybe will have to buy another...one black one smoked chrome for when she is wearing her speedlines...lol.. :wink: 
Damien.

Craig i went lighter smoked for that reason i think black would be too much..
And John Avus with black bits is stunning..Go for it.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I am sure you'll mull it over for a while before you make your choice but... Just my opinion:

Smoked chrome would look smart... Especially if you went the whole hog and colour coded your rings too...

Phantom black looks awesome... If you go with the black theme i.e. Rings, Wheels and Tints. So maybe not right for your car.

Mauritius blue... Sure you'd lose some of the flap feature but... Its different to the norm so could look great!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Already ahead of you with the smoked chrome theme... :wink: Thinking rings as well as flap. Even thought tailpipes at one point..lol. Thing is i need to know is how to apply the colour to the plastic rings...as the finish is a powdercoat heat process.. :? Phoning lepsons tomorrow about the fuel cap see what they say. 

Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

There needs to be a theme 

Body shop will sort out the fuel flap easy so seeing as the rings are faux chrome... Why not take a punt on this stuff? Ment to be amazing  http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalCast/


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

spearhunter#2 said:


> There needs to be a theme
> 
> Body shop will sort out the fuel flap easy so seeing as the rings are faux chrome... Why not take a punt on this stuff? Ment to be amazing  http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalCast/


Great Link and they do an anodised smoke chrome effect spray..Hmm.  
Cheers for that.. 

Really wonder if it would work on my blueflame tailpipes... 

Damien


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I know they do buddy otherwise that would be a pointless link 

Do it... Get that qs theme back but with a twist :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

spearhunter#2 said:


> I know they do buddy otherwise that would be a pointless link
> 
> Do it... Get that qs theme back but with a twist :wink:


That's what i am talking about... [smiley=guitarist.gif] 
Cheers mate.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

[smiley=cheers.gif] and good luck!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Awesome idea on the clear corners...


Oh, right. When I suggest CCs you prefer amber, but when our six-fingered friend says the same it's suddenly a good idea? 

I dunno; you don't call, you don't write... it's almost as if...  you don't...  Nope. I can't (sob, sob) say the words.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

:-*


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Awesome idea on the clear corners...
> ...


 :lol: Mondo Buddy I am just teasing ya...lol... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So went to my favorite paintshop today, SPR coachworks in hailsham. To have a chat with James one of the master painters and owners about making my petrol cap smoke chrome, to match the speedlines...And all systems are go. Will get hold of another fuel cap and surround to be painted off the car. Plus i will have my oem alu cap for "OEM situations".  I am quite exited about this mod. And feel it will accentuate the new theme of the car. 

Damien.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

My word, you do get excited about the smallest things :-D

The car looks good though ;-)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Garth said:


> My word, you do get excited about the smallest things :-D
> 
> The car looks good though ;-)


  Thanks Garth... Its sometimes the little things that please you the most.. 

Damien.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a spare fuel flap that would be good painting candidate. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mullum said:


> I have a spare fuel flap that would be good painting candidate. Pm me if your interested.


Pm sent.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Big thanks to mullum for sending me a link for the best priced TT fuel cap in the uk... 

So new cap on the way. Soon to be smoke chromed.. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Big thanks to mullum for sending me a link for the best priced TT fuel cap in the uk...
> 
> So new cap on the way. Soon to be smoke chromed..
> 
> Damien.


Watching 2 on eBay at the moment, bothe around £40 

John


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I can do one for £35, collected.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Right my thoughts and my feelings on the New clutch and DP..

Arrived late at TTS 9.30 as the traffic was horrendous... "Sorry guys" (I will stay in hotel accommodation nearer for the bigger jobs) 
As time was of the essence and there was so much work to be done i was a little worried. Dave, that's mechanic Dave, not to be confused with big boss Dave.. Got started with the work in hand..Have to say what he achieved in one day was nothing short of amazing and as per usual to such high standards..










The sachs organic clutch and blueflame downpipe all went together very well and the slave cylinder and main shaft seal were changed as a matter of course? Which is very reasuring and shows the level of standards by TTS. Then my psi topmounts were removed and changed for oem topmounts..and new bearings too. The poly topmounts were too noisy for my liking and the material stops fluidity of movement in the steering. So they had to come off.. Seems like a step back but hey its best that way.

Right down to the conclusion...OMG what a transformation. The sachs clutch action is really nice, no heavy clutch pedal just a lovely action. It is the first time post remap i have been able to use the power right through the rev range, and my god its just so strong. I am so pleased with going sachs organic. And i thank Dave and the lads at TTS for swaying me in that direction. A lot of the TTS lads having them fitted to their own performance cars.. OEM feel and massive grab and high torque holding capability win win. 
The down pipe, well holy mother Mary..The first time she was started in the workshop, i noticed the difference in engine note at tickover nice and deep, just lovely. And out on the road, well lets just say it starts getting vocal..lol. Its quite a lot noisier in the cabin, but its a lovely noise and engages you in the whole driving experience.

You can really hear everything going on in the engine now..wastegate and turbo, but this is what the car is all about. It is first and foremost an engaging sports coupe not a limo...So i don't mind.

Now this is where it gets difficult. Because i have had a new clutch, judging and comparing the new found torque with the new DP is difficult. Specially as the old clutch didn't manage to hold all its power before slipping slightly. But i can say, my skinny arsed butt dyno...says absolutely yes..I have just got to admire the level of torque my car has now compared to when i drove her off the essex audi forecourt, and makes me smile at how far she has come since then. "The devil has awoken" and i am loving every minute. If you are considering a downpipe just do it guys , its worth it. Cat back is a good compromise, but if you want to awaken the devil its a must.

Then finally Dave lowered the rear suspension to its max, and now its settled, i think i am happy with where and how she sits. Any lower would be impracticable, and upset the dynamics. And i think i have found a great compromise. On the front the helper springs were removed, to allow for more adjustment. And now having driven for 3 days, i can say and confirm causes absolutely no detriment to comfort or ride. Plus takes a fair bit of weight off the coils to be honest.. Last night i lowered the front a bit more so hopefully i will get her final ride height pics on her speedlines very soon.

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good stuff, Damien. 

You know, I never believe the Liquid. You need to get VCDS (Lite), log 003 and plot it on a chart. THEN I'll believe your, er, poke is bigger than mine. :twisted:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Good stuff Damien.

Clutch on mine soon i'm thinking. Along with a decat. You know my V6 is about to get a hell of alot more fruity :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So fitted my new look smoke repeaters today...think they compliment my new smoke chrome styley quite well... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So fitted my new look smoke repeaters today...think they compliment my new smoke chrome styley quite well... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


They look ok Damien but you really need these!! http://bit.ly/16HtS7B


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you kindly sir for the link for those bulbs are awesome.... [smiley=guitarist.gif] 

Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I always have good links for you Damien :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

spearhunter#2 said:


> I always have good links for you Damien :lol:


Thanks mate you are my little oem plus angel...lol :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


>


Judging by that gap on the bonnet looks like it's been in a smash Damien


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats an OEM plus gap .......... :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

markypoo said:


> Thats an OEM plus gap .......... :roll:


Just trying to get a bite Mark :wink: :lol: :lol:

I still know he will be out measuring each side. :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah with some of these :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

markypoo said:


> Yeah with some of these :lol: :lol:


Wish you both a dose of the shits...And may you both loudly shart yourself publicly, at the most awkward time possible.. [smiley=help.gif]

And yes had to go out in the cold and measure both sides...phew.. all cracks and crevices measure about the same... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another little pic of my baby in the sunshine with her new repeaters... :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks good, BUT get rid of the front orange repeaters in headlamps ......


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

SAVTT240 said:


> Looks good, BUT get rid of the front orange repeaters in headlamps ......


I have a feeling that's next......


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... black inserts + smoked corners = 8)


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Not too sure about some of the interior trim bits but the outside looks superb... especially with those wheels [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
i want [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You never did post up a link to the black wheel nut caps??

Warren.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

warrenstuart said:


> You never did post up a link to the black wheel nut caps??
> 
> Warren.


Hey Warren,

Just put black audi nut into ebay and you'll find loads of sellers. I believe you can also get them direct from Seat dealers.

Andy


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Andy, i tried that but all the ones i found don't include a suitable cap for the locking nut.

Warren.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

warrenstuart said:


> Hi Andy, i tried that but all the ones i found don't include a suitable cap for the locking nut.
> 
> Warren.


Sorry Warren didn't think of that. I might be being thick but doesnt look like Damien has locking nuts? I have aftermarket lockers and they need a circular cap not the hex ones he seems to have on them all. Plus looks a nightmare to find black aftermarket locking nut cover so I guess I have been of zero help


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

:lol: no problem!
If i can't find any black ones there's always spray paint 

Warren.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Ahh haa Try Vauxhall!  Looks like they do a black set for locking nuts on the new Astra... http://bit.ly/ZJY4tE


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys appreciate the comments. And yes smoked or clear corners are next...Not sure which one yet? 
Have to get hold of some from the usa. Then will make a date with TTS very soon to have them done, and fit cruise control too..  Trying to source a passenger rear euro tail light too for that all red stealth look. :wink: 
Also waiting for my stealthy smoke chrome fuel cap cover to be done. 

The black wheel nut covers i bought many years ago Warren, for my audi urs6 wheelnuts. But to be honest as the lads said just type in black audi wheel nut covers 17mm...There are plenty on the bay? 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

warrenstuart said:


> :lol: no problem!
> If i can't find any black ones there's always spray paint
> 
> Warren.


Here's the ones I bought from eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Wheel-B ... 4170519621 I priced them at Vauxhall and they wanted £3 each


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Damien can't remember If iv asked this before but, is your blueflame tips the inwardly rolled 4" slash cut type? Or just the slash cut? I'm thinking they would have a hard edge to them if it were the latter. Cars looking awesome btw :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

J•RED said:


> Damien can't remember If iv asked this before but, is your blueflame tips the inwardly rolled 4" slash cut type? Or just the slash cut? I'm thinking they would have a hard edge to them if it were the latter. Cars looking awesome btw :wink:


Thanks mate appreciate that. 

Damien.

Slash cut ....piccy on my qs..


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Damo,

You need to "stealth" that BF ^^^ box. A rattle can of high temp black paint will work just fine.

cheers,

bob


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Damo,
> 
> You need to "stealth" that BF ^^^ box. A rattle can of high temp black paint will work just fine.
> 
> ...


I thought about it Bob, but love all things shiny...And love the mirror polished look of the rear box... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > Damo,
> ...


+1


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > I always have good links for you Damien :lol:
> ...


Check your blooming PMs then will you Damien


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

spearhunter#2 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > spearhunter#2 said:
> ...


 :wink: Andy glad we up to speed...found this piccy of a mauri qs with smoke corners..hmm 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have my clear corners sat in the garage awaiting fitting to the qS only been there 4 years


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been wanting to smoke mine for over a year, I just can't get at the blighters ! (Rounded bolt in the access panel grrr)
I've also had cfl angel eyes ready to go for almost as long ! Oh and led sidelights !
One day !


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> .And love the mirror polished look of the rear box... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


There he goes again polishing his box.........


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Baalthazaar said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > .And love the mirror polished look of the rear box... :wink:
> ...


 :lol: Yes looking forward to the smoke/clear corners mod. I think it might have to be smoke having seen the picture. I am going to let TTS do the hard work separating the lamp units. 

Damien.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Not tempted to go black inserts with the smoked corners?

SJ


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Super Josh said:


> Not tempted to go black inserts with the smoked corners?
> 
> SJ


Hi Josh

I did consider black and even painting the inserts, but in the end want to keep her oem silver, looks fresh on a blue car. If she were black then i would definitely have gone black and smoke. Think luap's black qs looks awesome like this. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

A few updates to my baby in the past few weeks...

fitted my old man engine bling plate...and dipstick handle and finally fitted my bling screw set... 



And also fitted my BBS genuine wheel stickers i have had for years onto my speedlines.. 





Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

And that's took you over a month to do..your OEM+ parts choice must be running out soon..  
Steve


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> And that's took you over a month to do..your OEM+ parts choice must be running out soon..
> Steve


I think he'll be onto OEM+++ soon Steve :lol:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> And that's took you over a month to do..your OEM+ parts choice must be running out soon..
> Steve


lol...No but there were reasons i couldn't share my updates.. :lol:

Its never finished Steve...you know that.. :wink: oem +++baby

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mate, those front brakes are letting the side down. :? Best get them sorted ASAP.

Mind you, perhaps fixing the faulty MAF should be your 1st priority; then the brakes will be fine.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Mate, those front brakes are letting the side down. :? Best get them sorted ASAP.
> 
> Mind you, perhaps fixing the faulty MAF should be your 1st priority; then the brakes will be fine.


 :lol: :lol: Yes well will have to wait for a pools win...and more importantly for the present equipment to wear out. 
Mondo me old bean, stop concerning yourself with my "fully operational healthy Maf" and turn to more important matters such as your high mileage worn engine, and unfortunate low BHP output... :lol: Gloves are off... [smiley=whip.gif]

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Those interior surrounds are a tad halford special I'm afraid 

On another note is it required to have a lowered tt for a DP?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Those interior surrounds are a tad halford special I'm afraid
> 
> On another note is it required to have a lowered tt for a DP?


Thanks, i actually had halfords special sunday shed division specially make them for me. And yes you have to have the car lowered on airbags as low as possible to have a DP. [smiley=oops.gif]

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Those interior surrounds are a tad halford special I'm afraid
> ...


Looks like it, but each to there own. Just an opinion as that's what forums are for, expressing opinions.......

Thanks for your help, I now know I don't need to lower it, but i will do more research......

Although I do want bags on one of my cars....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> ...


I would consider stiffer poly bushes in your dogbone tranny mount to limit flex when you go for the downpipe. I have a blueflame downpipe and system and am very happy with it. Also it is non res which the milltek is not on our qs's.

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Been considering having my blueflame tailpipes ceramically coated black. I need to get a few signature qs features back on my car. And the black tailpipes will kick things off nicely.

Thing is how to do this, remove tailpipes, buy new tails have them coated, and have them welded on? Might give blueflame a call this week to discuss my options. 

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Why not just paint them ? Mine are painted black and look good.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

malstt said:


> Why not just paint them ? Mine are painted black and look good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


Any pics Mal? Just want it to be done properly concerned about future flaking etc.. 

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will post some tomorrow when I get up. At work tonight. :sad:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

malstt said:


> Will post some tomorrow when I get up. At work tonight. :sad:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks mate look forward to the pics..Know the feeling i do the graveyard shift too...but at 30,000ft :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Give zircotec an email, I'm getting my milltek ends done and a few other things done.

They said mine would be £120 all done and sent.....

That's all properly done not painted, they have videos on YouTube of the process.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Damien, heres the pics of the rear of my car -


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheers Mal...  Yes polishing time is over the tips shall be black. The qs looks wrong with shiny tips.

And thanks CR51GYR-TT240 really appreciate that info will contact them. 8)

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've had all my hot parts done by Zircotec, quality product.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I've had all my hot parts done by Zircotec, quality product.
> Steve


Thanks Steve...  Useful to know. I think i will be brave and do my tips myself. :wink: But anything manifold etc will leave to the experts.

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Be aware that your EGTs may be higher as the coating will keep heat in..
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cheers Mal...  Yes polishing time is over the tips shall be black. The qs looks wrong with shiny tips.
> 
> And thanks CR51GYR-TT240 really appreciate that info will contact them. 8)
> 
> Damien.


No you can't beat a nice polished tip


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Mal...  Yes polishing time is over the tips shall be black. The qs looks wrong with shiny tips.
> ...


Taking that comment seriously Andy..lol.. I know i enjoy a good polishing but the qs looses its individuality with polished tails. So have to go black as Audi intended. 8)

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

OMG there is a wheel god.... 

Rotiform have released the IND multispoke wheel in 5x100 and choice of staggered wheel setup. Front 19x8.5 rear 19x9.5.. 

I have been after a stunning staggered multispoke in 19 inch for a while and i think this would look awesome on a qs.. 

Damien


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> OMG there is a wheel god....
> 
> Rotiform have released the IND multispoke wheel in 5x100 and choice of staggered wheel setup. Front 19x8.5 rear 19x9.5..
> 
> ...












... they would look absolutely awesome Damien ... maybe not strictly OEM+, or even OEM++++ for that matter- but I wouldn't hold it against you :roll: ... they look great!

Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> OMG there is a wheel god....
> 
> Rotiform have released the IND multispoke wheel in 5x100 and choice of staggered wheel setup. Front 19x8.5 rear 19x9.5..
> 
> ...


Oooooh I like them.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


So does that mean you're putting the rest back as Audi intended ???? :lol: :wink:
Those wheels do look good but for $1240 per wheel for 18" they should do


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

And thanks CR51GYR-TT240 really appreciate that info will contact them. 8)

Damien.[/quote]
No you can't beat a nice polished tip [/quote]

Taking that comment seriously Andy..lol.. I know i enjoy a good polishing but the qs looses its individuality with polished tails. *So have to go black as Audi intended*. 8)

Damien.[/quote]

So does that mean you're putting the rest back as Audi intended ???? :lol: :wink:
Those wheels do look good but for $1240 per wheel for 18" they should do [/quote]

Certainly not.. :wink: Just the tips..

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Little update chaps..

Fitted my summer filter the 42DD lovely piece of kit well made and engineered. A real noisy bastard [smiley=drummer.gif] ...compared to my sophisticated VTDA... 

Plans afoot to change to a smaller catch can, narrowed it down to 2 potential items. Will be fitting my new bespoke boost hoses soon with 3inch TIP. The forge catch can is a bit large when the OversizeTIP is in place. So a slimmer more compact stainless unit will be replacing it soon and be able to fit where the old one was. 

So my forge can will be up for sale soon for a reasonable price. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm digging the wheels tbh, think they will work well being similar to the qs ones.....

Really need to get my 42dd draft ordered lol.... Does the 3" tip fit the kit ok and the oem pipe also?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Not sure yet as my hoses and TIP and being made...Will find out soon... :wink: I am sure they will..The intake is a great fit. 
One note though on our qs's we can only attach it with one bolt, as we don't have the second due to not having a battery bolt. I just put a rubber blanking plug in the other bolt hole, as the one arm and bolt from the heat protection plate surround holds it very tightly to the bay.

Yes the Rotiform wheels are the dogs danglies. I am debating whether to let my lovely speedlines or qs oems go to fund them. 

Damien.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

V6 itch gone away yet?.......





Not that i'm saying you've bought the wrong car in any shape or form. :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> V6 itch gone away yet?.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:  :lol: Thanks Neil Yes long gone. The blueflame put that to bed....And crap loads of torque from the new setup...Oh and the thought of 300bhp one day...cough cough... :wink: My qs is here to stay.

Sounds gorgeous though Neil..

Damien.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Balls. lol

I'll have some fruity cam's soon and a map. So we'll take this to the track 8)

Ain't no replacement for displacement. 8)

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The wheels are the dogs but can you get them 8.5 all round and an ET so you won't need spacers as this will retain more dish.
Steve


----------



## JConner (Nov 13, 2012)

What catch cans have you found that are 19mm in/outlet Damien? Other than the forge one I haven't found many uk sellers, not wanting to pay much for one..
Josh


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Dibs on the catch can Damien, those plusses keep mounting up........Marcas.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Provent 200 are 19mm ID and 22mm OD.
I think the 100 series is a little smaller.
Steve


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The Rotiforms will look awesome 8)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> ... I am debating whether to let my lovely speedlines or qs oems go to fund them.
> 
> Damien.


Jeez, D, you only just got those speedlines! You're such a tart. :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Mondo said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I am debating whether to let my lovely speedlines or qs oems go to fund them.
> ...


 ... but just think of the size of the brakes he could squeeze behind those rotiforms?!? ...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheers lads.. :wink:

Yes my chosen catch can comes in the form of an american offering the 42DD stealth can. Half the size and a lot slimmer and will cause less room affliction than the forge.. :wink:

Marcas no probs about the can will keep it safe when i fit the new can and TIP.

Steve the rear 19x9.5 will be more concave than the 8.5. Plus i need a staggered look in my life.. 8) 
The et is 35...or 42..No other choice in 5x100. Yes agree getting rid of spacers would have been dream. :?

Right the hard bit, potentially selling the qs's and the speedlines to fund this necessary but unnecessary change.  
I need to physically see these bad ass puppies in the metal. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> OMG there is a wheel god....
> 
> Rotiform have released the IND multispoke wheel in 5x100 and choice of staggered wheel setup. Front 19x8.5 rear 19x9.5..
> 
> ...


Very nice but I think I will stick with my Sportecs


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> OMG there is a wheel god....
> 
> Rotiform have released the IND multispoke wheel
> 
> ...


Those wheels look sweet!

I would say they would look good on any TT though! :wink:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG there is a wheel god....
> ...


I do love the sportecs on the TT, I'm not digging the Rotiform tbh, however yet to see them on a TT so could be swayed


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Interested in the catch can also. So if Marcas doesnt follow through then give me a shout Damien


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cheers lads.. :wink:
> 
> Yes my chosen catch can comes in the form of an american offering the 42DD stealth can. Half the size and a lot slimmer and will cause less room affliction than the forge.. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, should have no problem with room dont have as many plusses as you do..... :wink:

P.s.I love the dish on those Roti 3 piece there goes a kidney..... :mrgreen:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Little update to come soon, have been busy with my qs...  The oem plus theme is going tits up though, might have to concede soon. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So a little update on my recent qs additions and mods... 

Firstly fitted my SFS bespoke oversize TIP with 40mm DV outlet, to mate direct to my forge supersize DV. And my DV relocation intercooler hose with again 40mm outlet to DV.

I am really pleased with SFS and the hoses they made for me, the quality and finish and fit were just brilliant, no trimming needed to fit to my new 42DD intake kit. 
And best of all boost transfer is maximised even more with the straight through to DV port configuration. It really is noticeable the difference, and strangely at slow speeds pick up is a lot smoother. Can really recommend this mod. 

Once the TIP was fitted Wak pressure tested the system..And oh boy..pshhhhhhhhhhh!!  One of my lower breather hoses had perished. So Wak replaced the whole of my lower breather pipes at 11pm!! with the forge silicone hose kit and a billet 034 PCV valve. And happy days she held boost steady.

I already had a base map on my car from my last visit to Wak, where the larger siemens injectors were fitted, ready to accept the oversize TIP. In the end i was really happy with the linear power curve and greatly improved torque the TIP had allowed us to dial in.
This is the 3rd map tweak i have had on my qs since i started my upgrades. It has been really interesting and educational to feel the character of each map tweak along the way. And was so nice as a day later i managed to take a stage 2 win at RR with a 288bhp run and 315llb ft of torque. Not too shabby, but the figures do not do justice to the nature of the engines new character. I have so much more torque up top now.

So whats next? I am at present concentrating on tidying my engine bay. And planning to install water meth injection, to optimise my present setup, and hopefully to tweak the map to nearer the 300bhp mark.  And concentrating on bringing my engine bay up to a high standard along with colour coding the cam cover. 
This week i managed to relocate the N249 valve and canister to free up the cam cover area. Not to mention fitting the non res forge polished charge pipe with DV delete. Also painted the throttle body and charge pipe brackets which made a nice visual improvement. Really pleased with the new engine cover off clean look. Have Mondo to thank for the motivation for that little mod. 

I also cannot thank Wak enough for his experience, tuition, guidance and patience, and excellent coffee..lol :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 27, 2013)

I think my nuts came with my spacers (extended).


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So a little update on my recent qs additions and mods...
> 
> Firstly fitted my SFS bespoke oversize TIP with 40mm DV outlet, to mate direct to my forge supersize DV. And my DV relocation intercooler hose with again 40mm outlet to DV.
> 
> ...


Just noticed you've subtley altered your RR sig... Has a certain person also noticed :roll: :lol:

My stainless DV elbow has arrived, going to be a busy Saturday getting ready for Gaydon 8)

Oh, and I've also added my 3 figure membership number TTOC sig :roll: 
John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > So a little update on my recent qs additions and mods...
> ...


LOL i think our eagle eye's Mondo has ,but has strategically not acknowledged... :wink: Ahh whats 11 months of cheek..lol

So the Dugmeister is going to be busy under the bonnet. Get some pics up when you are done eh. I will be across the pond.  
Cheered myself up today with another lovely forge engine bling purchase... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I assume you have purchased a coil pack cover... 

John


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > ...Just noticed you've subtley altered your RR sig... Has a certain person also noticed :roll: :lol: ...
> ...


Man, all that high-altitude travel has affected your memory: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=335771

Can't say I'm that bothered; it's only 2(.9) bhp better than my best figure so a gnat's bollock blocking a piece of filter would account for that. :wink:

Good you've finally made a start on that bay of yours. Appalling you let it get like that in the 1st place, TBH. :?

:-*


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


>


That engine bay looks very OEM+ Damien!  :lol:


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So a little update on my recent qs additions and mods...
> 
> This week i managed to relocate the N249 valve and canister to free up the cam cover area.
> 
> Damien.


Good build here mate!

Where did you relocate the N249 to Damien?

Cheers

Jake


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

NoMark said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I agree it has that uniform look that many strive for of polished plus raw aluminum cam, and the oem manifold colour that is a fashion statement that only Damien can pull off.....

much reminiscent of....









Art at its best I think you'll agree!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Wak said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Gotta be cruel to be kind, eh Wak? 

So in the spirit of kindness:


I've got a couple of stainless steel nuts you can have for the charge pipe brackets, D. Or maybe do it properly and use SS dome nuts.

Two clips on your CP-to-1st Intercooler hose. And, OMG, is that a STANDARD hose on the CP! 

Ditch the plastic injector loom hold-all eyesore, clipped on the fuel rail.

Ditto the excess of 'tin foil' (aka heat shielding) at the back. Vac stuff relocated; no need for it now.

And, Lord above, sort that cam cover! 
 

luv ya really...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: Hey its ok...I have just started so i need the encouragement and abuse..  Yes Wak it needs sorting..  But hell its soo much better than before. I only removed the plastic cover a few weeks ago.. :wink:

Yes really looking forward to steadily improving the bay. The standard fuel rail has to go, as does all the ugly plastic wire tidy's.

The cam cover will be painted or chromed. Not decided yet. And the IM will be black.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> ... And the IM will be black..
> 
> Damien.


 

Gorgeous. I do like those SEMs. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hats off to you Damien, you dont do things by halves do you. Almost like Mr Rigby's build with meth and that thing on it. Are you going to run the gauntlet of not changing your rods?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lovely bit if kit that, it's on my list aswell.... What sort of gains you going to achieve with it fitted?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I love the SEM manifold Dammo very jealous.

Still have a slight problem doing all this to a qS but that's just me don't know why.....

Who is fitting your water meth ?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Matt i do have some decisions to make, as to where i want to be power wise and whether to touch the internals? And that cheeky shot of the SEM was from Steve Shwing who painted this recently.  I am not sure whether to go with IE's new IM as it seems to be proving to be more efficient than the sem, but its not as gorgeous to look at. 

James i will try and fit the W/M tank and pump etc myself then Wak will help me with the wiring, its going to be all local in the engine bay, under the redundant battery cover. Which at the moment houses my n249 and canister. Which will have to be re re located.

CR51GYR-TT240, I am not expecting huge gains with an uprated IM at my present state of tune, but it will help to keep things a tad cooler, and sub zero in the visual stakes. 8) And nothing wrong with a bit of forward planning for the future. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

I would choose carefully bigger isnt always better keeping in
mind the power delivery the size of the I.E chamber looks
huge yeah good with 500-600bhp blowing through it not a smaller
turbo possibly this will impact spool as well ? think of filling that 
huge chamber will surely slow velocity?

so i think it will effect spool but possibly a small improvement
topend i reckon the sem will suit a smaller turbo more so then I.E
monster lol looks good in the bay just not much bang for you buck
with the smaller turbo,s anyway iv been keeping my eye out for
034 motorsports similar design to I.E but smaller more suitable
for the smaller turbos,s so the write up said but i dont think its
ever going to be released :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks nice Damien ! Really coming together !


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Looks nice Damien ! Really coming together !


Thanks Tonksy mate.. 

TT SMITHY thanks for your reply. Some interesting aspects to consider there on IM choice. As i don't see myself going BT the SEM as you say will give me a decent result for my application. 

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome Damien! Just looked at this for the 1st time in a while and its looking like a bit of a beauty if I'm being honest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So decided to get my 19 inch speedline centres refurbed in BBS gold with diamond cut outer lips...This is the thing there are so many shades of gold..Even BBS. And some golds are too dark. So at the moment i have narrowed it down to 2 golds one porsche and one BBS.  Also have the genuine bbs transfers that that will be lacquered into the outer rim. should look sweet.

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Looks familiar... :wink:










John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Duggy said:


> Looks familiar... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That your old beast John?.. hmm.

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Damien they are Ian's reps you bought are they not or have I missed something ?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

They are going to look very nice


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ian_W said:


> They are going to look very nice


Cheers Ian. Yes they should cool.. 8) And something a little different from silver.

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> Damien they are Ian's reps you bought are they not or have I missed something ?


Yes James indeed. I did consider getting some oem speedlines but to be honest, they weigh about the same, and mine will look just as nice. And to be honest once you were to use the hub adapters for the oem 112 pcd speedys thats another load of unsprung weight. I am not a snob. And these are for aesthetics not particularly for performance, i have my oem qs wheels for that.

Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

What did I miss? I thought you were selling up to get something more sporty :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Got a few little items back from the spray shop yesterday.  I had my GT tuning tax disc holder and fuel cap colour coded in Mauritius blue. The fuel cap was starting to show signs of corrosion...In fairness Roland at GTT said he would exchange it, but just thought what the hell and had it colour coded. Feels more a part of the whole car's black and blue theme now. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice but what you going to do with the tax disc holder after October :?:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice but what you going to do with the tax disc holder after October :?:


Put a bit of paper in it saying "OEM + qS"


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Here are some good shots of the gorgeous 'Bluey' at the Rolling Road Day last Saturday ! 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice shots I noticed you two having a car "love in" at the end of the day


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Gachet said:


> Here are some good shots of the gorgeous 'Bluey' at the Rolling Road Day last Saturday ! 8)




Why did you photoshop me out ? :? :evil:


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

tonksy26 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some good shots of the gorgeous 'Bluey' at the Rolling Road Day last Saturday ! 8)
> ...


LOL, you were on the rollers when this shot was taken !!! :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Gachet said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > The Gachet said:
> ...


You mean I was busy winning ? :-* :-* :-*


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

jamman said:


> Nice shots I noticed you two having a car "love in" at the end of the day


HAHA, yeah James you caught us !!!  :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> ...You mean I was busy winning ? :-* :-* :-*


Yeah; my category. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

tonksy26 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


Can't argue with that one mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Gachet said:


> Here are some good shots of the gorgeous 'Bluey' at the Rolling Road Day last Saturday ! 8)


Thanks so much Paul, some awesome pics there..  Much appreciated. Think our James is always secretly jealous when he is not included.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks so much Paul, some awesome pics there..  Much appreciated. Think our James is always secretly jealous when he is not included.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


 :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

D, the sig change you've made is not the one I was thinkjng of... :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Think our James is always secretly jealous when he is not included.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


SHUT YA FACE :-* :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Think our James is always secretly jealous when he is not included.. :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well just a few pics of my new Mauritius Blue additions.. 8) Now fitted to Bluey ..

Damien.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Fuel cap looks very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Looking good mate, love the fuel cap ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Paul, some awesome pics there..  Much appreciated. Think our James is always secretly jealous when he is not included.. :wink:
> ...


Jeez get a room you pair :roll: Looking good though and I'm not jealous at all :-*


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


>


... love the fuel filler cap Damien ... it's those little touches that separate the good cars on the forum from the great ones for me ... real attention to detail ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The filler cap is not a mod I would of ever considered working but it looks so cool


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks Steve, yes for me its the collection of hidden details that make a difference. Things that do not detract the eye from the core character of the car, but work in harmony. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ian_W said:


> The filler cap is not a mod I would of ever considered working but it looks so cool


Thanks Ian.. I didn't really know how effective it would look until painted and fitted to the car..  But so glad i had it done. the paint finish is just sublime. Another bit to polish.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Just noticed your missing the rubber stop from your fuel flap mate


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just noticed your missing the rubber stop from your fuel flap mate[/quote]

Thanks Andy and well spotted...Was fitted again shortly after.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to hear I was worrying :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good to hear I was worrying :lol:


 :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Another bit to polish.. :wink:


Any excuse to be even more fashionably late 

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great Damien !

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------

